# N-P-K values of compostables.



## Lemon Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

Heres something I found on the web it seems very useful. Thought I'd share it with the community.

Alfalfa Hay: 2.45/05/2.1 
Apple Fruit: 0.05/0.02/0.1 
Apple Leaves: 1.0/0.15/0.4 
Apple Pomace: 0.2/0.02/0.15 
Apple skins(ash) : 0/3.0/11/74 
Banana Residues (ash): 1.75/0.75/0.5 
Barley (grain): 0/0/0.5 
Barley (straw): 0/0/1.0 
Basalt Rock: 0/0/1.5 
Bat Guano: 5.0-8.0/4.0-5.0/1.0 
Beans, garden(seed and hull): 0.25/0.08/03 
Beet Wastes: 0.4/0.4/0.7-4.1 
Blood meal: 15.0/0/0 
Bone Black: 1.5/0/0 
Bonemeal (raw): 3.3-4.1/21.0/0.2 
Bonemeal (steamed): 1.6-2.5/21.0/0.2 
Brewery Wastes (wet): 1.0/0.5/0.05 
Buckwheat straw: 0/0/2.0 
Cantaloupe Rinds (ash): 0/9.77/12.0 
Castor pomace: 4.0-6.6/1.0-2.0/1.0-2.0 
Cattail reeds and water lily stems: 2.0/0.8/3.4 
Cattail Seed: 0.98/0.25/0.1 
Cattle Manure (fresh): 0.29/0.25/0.1 
Cherry Leaves: 0.6/0/0.7 
Chicken Manure (fresh): 1.6/1.0-1.5/0.6-1.0 
Clover: 2/0/0/0 (also contains calcium) 
Cocoa Shell Dust: 1.0/1.5/1.7 
Coffee Grounds: 2.0/0.36/0.67 
Corn (grain): 1.65/0.65/0.4 
Corn (green forage): 0.4/0.13/0.33 
Corn cobs: 0/0/2.0 
Corn Silage: 0.42/0/0 
Cornstalks: 0.75/0/0.8 
Cottonseed hulls (ash): 0/8.7/23.9
Cottonseed Meal: 7.0/2.0-3.0/1.8 
Cotton Wastes (factory): 1.32/0.45/0.36 
Cowpea Hay: 3.0/0/2.3 
Cowpeas (green forage): 0.45/0.12/0.45 
Cowpeas (seed): 3.1/1.0/1.2 
Crabgrass (green): 0.66/0.19/0.71 
Crabs (dried, ground): 10.0/0/0 (I personally just crush the shells with my foot) 
Crabs (fresh): 5.0/3.6/0.2 
Cucumber Skins (ash): 0/11.28/27.2 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knew???) 
Dried Blood: 10.0-14.0/1.0-5.0/0 
Duck Manure (fresh): 1.12/1.44/0.6 
Eggs: 2.25/0.4/0.15 
Eggshells: 1.19/0.38/0.14 
Feathers: 15.3/0/0 
Felt Wastes: 14.0/0/1.0 
Field Beans (seed): 4.0/1.2/1.3 
Feild Beans (shells): 1.7/0.3/1.3 
Fish (dried, ground): 8.0/7.0/0 
Fish Scraps (fresh): 6.5/3.75/0 
Gluten Meal: 6.4/0/0 
Granite Dust: 0/0/3.0-5.5 
Grapefruit Skins (ash): 0/3.6/30.6 
Grape Leaves: 0.45/0.1/0.4 
Grape Pomace: 1.0/0.07/0.3 
Grass (imature): 1.0/0/1.2 
Greensand: 0/1.5/7.0 
Hair: 14/0/0/0 
Hoof and Horn Meal: 12.5/2.0/0 
Horse Manure (fresh): 0.44/0.35/0.3 
Incinerator Ash: 0.24/5.15/2.33 
Kentucky Bluegrass (green): 0.66/0.19/0.71 
Kentucky Bluegrass (hay): 1.2/0.4/2.0 
Leather Dust: 11.0/0/0 
Lemon Culls: 0.15/0.06/0.26 
Lemon Skins (ash): 06.33/1.0 
Lobster Refuse: 4.5/3.5/0 
Milk: 0.5/0.3/0.18 
Millet Hay: 1.2/0/3.2 
Molasses Residue 
(From alcohol manufacture): 0.7/0/5.32 
Molasses Waste 
(From Sugar refining): 0/0/3.0-4.0 
Mud (fresh water): 1.37/0.26/0.22 
Mud (harbour): 0.99/0.77/0.05 
Mud (salt): 0.4.0/0 
Mussels: 1.0/0.12/0.13 
Nutshells: 2.5/0/0 
Oak Leaves: 0.8/0.35/0.2 
Oats (grain): 2.0/0.8/0.6 
Oats (green fodder): 0.49/0/0 
Oat straw: 0/0/1.5 
Olive Pomace: 1.15/0.78/1.3 
Orange Culls: 0.2/0.13/0.21
Oyster Shells: 0.36/0/0 
Peach Leaves: 0.9/0.15/0.6 
Pea forage: 1.5-2.5/0/1.4 
Peanuts (seed/kernals): 3.6/0.7/0.45 
Peanut Shells: 3.6/0.15/0.5 (I grind them up in the food processor first) 
Pea Pods (ash): 0/3.0/9.0 (I cut them up with a pair of scissors while shelling them) 
Pea (vines): 0.25/0/0.7 
Pear Leaves: 0.7/0/0.4 
Pigeon manure (fresh): 4.19/2.24/1.0 
Pigweed (rough): 0.6/0.1/0 
Pine Needles: 0.5/0.12/0.03 
Potato Skins (ash): 0/5.18/27.5 
Potaote Tubers: 0.35/0.15/2.5 
Potatoe Vines (dried): 0.6/0.16/1.6 
Prune Refuse: 0.18/0.07/0.31 
Pumpkins (fresh): 0.16/0.07/0.26 
Rabbitbrush (ash): 0/0/13.04 
Rabbit Manure: 2.4/1.4/0.6 
Ragweed: 0.76/0.26/0 
Rapeseed meal: 0/1.0=2.0/1.0=3.0 
Raspberry leaves: 1.45/0/0.6 
Red clover hay: 2.1/0.6/2.1 
Redrop Hay: 1.2/0.35/1.0
Rock and Mussel Deposits 
From Ocean: 0.22/0.09/1.78 
Roses (flowers): 0.3/0.1/0.4 
Rye Straw: 0/0/1.0 
Salt March Hay: 1.1/0.25/0.75 
Sardine Scrap: 8.0/7.1/0 
Seaweed (dried): 1.1-1.5/0.75/4.9 (Seaweed is loaded with micronutrients including: Boron, Iodine, Magnesium and so on.) 
Seaweed (fresh): 0.2-0.4/0/0 
Sheep and Goat Manure (fresh): 0.55/0.6/0.3 
Shoddy and Felt: 8.0/0/0 
Shrimp Heads (dried): 7.8/4.2/0 
Shrimp Wastes: 2.9/10.0/0 
Siftings From Oyster Shell Mounds: 0.36/10.38/0.09 
Silk Mill Wastes: 8.0/1.14/1.0 
Silkworm Cocoons:10.0/1.82/1.08 
Sludge: 2.0/1.9/0.3 
Sludge (activated): 5.0/2.5-4.0/0.6 
Smokehouse/Firepit Ash:0/0/4.96 (I put the ashes from my smoker in the pile) 
Sorghum Straw:0/0/1.0 
Soybean Hay: 1.5-3.0/0/1.2-2.3 
Sugar Wastes (raw): 2.0/8.0/0 
Sweet Potatoes: 0.25/0.1/0.5 
Swine Manure (fresh): 0.6/0.45/0.5 
Tanbark Ash: 0/0.34/3.8 
Tanbark Ash (spent): 0/1.75/2.0 
Tankage: 3.0-11.0/2.0-5.0/0 
Tea Grounds: 4.15/0.62/0.4 
Timothy Hay: 1.2/0.55/1.4 
Tobacco Leaves: 4.0/0.5/6.0 
Tobacco Stems: 2.5-3.7/0.6-0.9/4.5-7.0 
Tomatoe Fruit: 0.2/0.07/0.35 (A note on tomatoe fruit: These should be hot composted. I just let any rotted or insect eaten tomatoes compost in the soil beneath the plants and have "freebees" come back each consecutive year. Hot composting will kill the seeds.) 
Tomatoe Leaves: 0.35/0.1/0.4 
Tomatoe Stalks: 0.35/0.1/0.5 
Tung Oil Pumace: 6.1/0/0 
Vetch Hay: 2.8/0/2.3 
Waste Silt: 9.5/0/0 
Wheat Bran: 2.4/2.9/1.6 
Wheat (grain): 2.0/0.85/0.5 
Wheat Straw: 0.5/0.15/0.8 
White Clover (Green): 0.5/0.2/0.3 
Winter Rye Hay: 0/0/1.0 
Wood Ash: 0/1.0-2.0/6.0-10.0 (A note on Wood ash: Wood Ash can contain chemicals that could harm plants and also carcinogens so, they should be composted in moderation) 
Wool Wastes: 3.5-6.0/2.0-4.0/1.0-3.5 


Hope its useful to someone else.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2012)

I found that fascinating. Looks like from that, my homemade compost is high in N. Thanks LJack.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 21, 2012)

That's some good info!  Thanks Jack.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya I thought it was pretty useful One question though in a vermicompost bin.  Will feeding high N foods translate to N rich castings  and so forth.  Meaning this list would be equally as usefull for a vermicompost pile???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2012)

Good info.

One comment on the smokehouse ashes.  Never use any ash from charcoal in your compost.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 22, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Ya I thought it was pretty useful One question though in a vermicompost bin.  Will feeding high N foods translate to N rich castings  and so forth.  Meaning this list would be equally as usefull for a vermicompost pile???



Short answer is, yes.

Wet


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Short answer is, yes.
> 
> Wet


 
I assume the long answer wil be a tad more complicated.. . Any articles or anything about the matter you know of?


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll look around, but it's basically like computers. Garbage in, garbage out.

I did the N-P-K thing at first, now I don't and just make sure there is good stuff going in.

I do add amendments to the bedding I make. It is peat based + Dolomite, Azomite, Alfalfa meal, soybean meal, kelp meal, coffee grounds. They are fed mostly coffee grounds with handfuls of alfalfa and soy every now and then. We don't generate all that much in the way of food scraps.

Wet


----------

